
Why is this site named Antipope? - weinzierl
https://www.antipope.org/charlie/old/antipope.html
======
ReptileMan
And I was hoping it was named after the brilliant Robert Rankin novel The
Antipope

The Antipope is a comic fantasy novel by the British author Robert Rankin. It
is Rankin's first novel, and the first book in the Brentford Trilogy (which,
as of July 2010, consists of 9 novels). The book was first published in 1981
by Pan Books, and from 1991 by Corgi books, an imprint of Transworld
Publishers. Although typically found in the Science fiction section of
bookshops, it is a difficult novel to categorise; Rankin himself joked that he
wanted to create a new genre of fiction, called "Far Fetched Fiction", so that
he would have his own bookshelf in Smiths.

